# My new Klarus Mi-X6



## degaeil (Apr 24, 2011)

Greetings all! 

I've been lurking/researching here for awhile. I was looking for a replacement for my Arc Premium. I had it narrowed down to the iTP A3 EOS, Preon Revo, and the Klarus. 

I chose the Klarus even though reviews were scarce (except for the excellent video from Going Gear), because it has a steel body, and no PWM. 

Even before I knew what PWM was, I knew the "flickering" as I called it, drove me nuts. I'm glad I chose the Klarus. This is an outstanding little light! 

Here are some pics. I apologize for the quality. My first product/beam shots with a new camera.

In the box (Sorry, no actual unpacking pics. You get the light, extra O-ring, extra split-ring, and manual. No battery):






Next to my Arc:










AA battery/Arc/Klarus





Tops popped on both (notice the lack of a foam ring on the Klarus, more on that later).





Orange Peel (out of focus ...sorry).





Keychain tools:





I have limited space, and gloss painted walls, so these aren't the best beamshots, but hopefully they'll give you some idea of the beams on the Klarus. (All lumen levels are quoted from Klarus)

All shots using a Duracell AAA Alkaline (All I had on hand):

Klarus: Med (26 Lumens) / Arc






Klarus: Low (3 lumens) / Arc






Klarus: High (85 lumens) / Arc (Wish I had more room. The Klarus devours the Arc at this point).






*KlarusMi-X6
Pros:*
>Very light, yet strong steel body
>Brushed steel. I was afraid that the light would be slippery without any knurling, but the brushed steel is pretty grippy. The logo helps as well. Running my thumbnail over it, it almost feels like slate.
>Nice throw for a keychain light, high lights up a whole room
>Lamp is well-centered
>Runs M-L-H-Strobe, which I prefer (except for the strobe, not sure I'll ever use that)
>Perfect size for a keychain light
>Waterproof to IPX-8
>No PWM!
> Doesn't skip levels even when twisting very fast

*Cons (for me):*
No foam ring on head (mentioned in pic above) means that when the light is off, the battery rattles slightly. Not much, but it's there.

All in all I'm really happy with this light. Fit and finish is great, and it seems to be a solid little light that will last.

Thanks to all the hard work and research by the members here that helped me decide.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice first post. I can tell that you have been lurking, and learning. Good review.

Bill


----------



## apurva (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey thanks for the awesome review, was wondering why there wasn't much talk of the X6 around here. Could you point me to where I could buy this light online?


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Degaeil and :welcome:


Your pictures are actually better that what you claim, thanks for sharing them.

The rubber ring that acts as a spring and is stuck to the back of the head is missing in your specimen, this is not normal. I would first check well that it is not loose in the box and if it is not there I would send an email to Klarus asking for a replacement. It is unlikely that a dealer carries spare ones. In the meantime you can wrap the battery in a Post-it to avoid the rattle.

I have been carrying my X6 for more than a month now and I am pretty happy with it. I hang it from my neck under the shirt with a thin rubber cord, alternating it with the X5 which definitely thinner.

Apurva: I bought my Klarus lights in the UK from taclight.co.uk


----------



## flashflood (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice review! I've been tempted by this light, but have held off because I don't know if it can handle 10440. It's "not recommended", but unclear whether it's Thou Shalt Not, like the Preon Revo, or Thou Ought Not, Unless Thou Art Careful Not To Let Thine LED Overheat, like my beloved iTP A3.


----------



## degaeil (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome and the comments!

apurva: I bought mine at goinggear.com

Kilovlolt: Holy cow! You're right! I just watched the review from Going Gear again, and there it is. I checked the box, and it's not there ...rats. I guess I'll email Klarus, although I may give Going Gear a shot.
Thanks for the heads up.

flashflood: 10440? I couldn't tell you. I'd be hesitant to try, and honestly even the alkalines produce enough light for my use. I'll probably get some Ni-Mh's for it.
I'm wondering if the steel might result in too much heat inside the body.


----------



## bedazzLED (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi degaeil.

I have the Mi X6 and I agree with you it is a fantastic little light. Just wanted to mention that mine has got the little black pad to stop the battery rattle, so you might want to get in touch with Klarus. Their customer service is absolutely fantastic. I had to contact them when I got my Mi X5 because I needed some replacement O-Rings (kept tearing) and they were dispatched pronto.


----------



## degaeil (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks bedazzled. "Their customer service is absolutely fantastic". Good to know. I've sent them an email with my address. Hopefully they can just pop one in the mail for me.

Interestingly enough, the 1/2 inch (diameter) battery retainer from the Arc-AAA fits the Klarus perfectly, and the pressure sensitive adhesive lets you remove it and put it back on, but just a few times I'm guessing. I don't really want to cannibalize my Arc for this, though.
If, for some reason, Klarus doesn't come through for me, I may contact Arc and see if I can get another one from them for a few pennies.

I suppose I could just return the Klarus to Going Gear for a replacement. I've got 12 more days to do that. 
I'll see if Klarus get's back to me by mid-week. Keeping all my options open.


----------



## beerwax (Apr 24, 2011)

i think the foam pad is also the reverse polarity protection. and you may need a suitable glue.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice review and photos. Always wondered about the Mi-X6 since I'm a sucker for stainless steel lights. How does the twisty UI feel? Is it pretty smooth?


----------



## degaeil (Apr 25, 2011)

HIDblue, It's really smooth, and no matter how fast I twisted it, it never skipped a mode. 

Update to the retainer pad issue: I emailed both Klarus and goinggear.com. 
Have not heard from Klarus yet, but Ryan from Going Gear emailed me and said I needn't bother with a return authorization number. 
Just send the light back with a description of the issue, and they would refund or replace. 
Very impressed with the speed of communication and service from Going Gear.

So, rather than wait for a new pad, I'm going to send the light back for a replacement.
Even with this issue (mistakes happen), I'm still really pleased with the Klarus. :thumbsup:


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 25, 2011)

That's great to hear on both fronts. I may have to pick one up for keychain duty. And I've had nothing but stellar dealings with the folks at GG. Thanks.


----------



## degaeil (May 6, 2011)

Well, all's well that ends well.

Got a new Klarus back from Going Gear today, and...






As you can see, Battery Retaining Pad included.






and a well-centered lamp in this one as well.

With everything sorted out, I'm really impressed with this little AAA.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 6, 2011)

Very good Degaeil, enjoy your X6 as I keep on enjoing mine!


----------



## agoston.berko (May 9, 2011)

Which is better:
Klarus Mi-X6 with Sanyo Eneloop
or
4sevens Preon Revo with Sanyo Eneloop

???


----------



## Kilovolt (May 10, 2011)

agoston.berko said:


> Which is better:
> Klarus Mi-X6 with Sanyo Eneloop
> or
> 4sevens Preon Revo with Sanyo Eneloop
> ...


 

My Revo's beam is slightly more concentrated than the X6's one which is a bit floodier. Apart from that I don't see much difference. Maybe we can help more if you clarify your requirement and/or definition of 'better'



BTW: :welcome:


----------



## agoston.berko (May 11, 2011)

thank you for helping...
very kind

i want to use sanyo eneloops. i would only use it as a keychain light. 
could u send a pics next to each other (4Sevens ReVo and Klarus Mi X6) ?
the specs say that klarus is smaller in volumen but a bit taler ! is that right ?

which feels in your hands more "high"-quality ? which u like better ? 
which is easier to turn on/off (onehanded) ? 
are the nearly the same in thoughness ? (water, drop)
how much is the warranty on them ? 1-2 years ? 

does anybody familiar with the "new" BLACK edition sanyo eneloops ? are they also in triple A version available ? 

klarus mi x6 is stainless steal, right ?
but the revo has also aluminium finish - which i prefer (heat transition, weight, corrosion)

so its a tough call for me to decide (they cost the same), but i don't want to get both...


first i wanted lummi wee or drake or draco, but they are hard to get and cost a fortune. and the other bug disadvantage that they use weird batteries.
i prefer common batteries, like AAA

or are there any better alternatives beside this 2 flashies ?


THANK YOU VERY MUCH (please post pictures from every angle)


----------



## Kilovolt (May 12, 2011)

Let me try and answer some of your questions.







Size of the two lights is very similar with the Klarus only slightly slimmer. As an EDC I like better the X6 because its steel body is less prone to accidental damages, which is important if you keep it loose in a pocket or attached to your keys.
One-handed operation is more or less the same for the two.

Sorry I do not use Eneloop cells because I tend to favor lithium primaries, they keep their charge for much more time and besides a very small light tends to be used sparingly so cost is not an issue. I can't see anybody walking their dog with a 1 x AAA flashlight in their hands.


----------



## agoston.berko (May 12, 2011)

I see, very similar...
Thank you for the picture.

Is it not dangerous to use lithium in steel body for a too much period of time ? 
I think the eneloops are such a nice batteries to save a bit the enviroment and save money at the same time... If the sanyo solar charger will come in the EU i will buy one for sure. The new eneloops can be charged 1500 times. That's amazing !

U probably know that the ReVo also available in STAINLESS STEEL... 
If u had a chance to choose between ReVo SS and X6 (also SS), would u again more tend to the Klarus ?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 12, 2011)

First of all let me clarify that I was talking of _lithium primaries _i.e. 1.5V Energizer Lithium batteries which are perfectly interchangeable with alkalines or NiMHs.

Now that you remind me, yes I knew that Preon Revo is also available in s/s but I still vote for X6 because its body design is different from the one of other lights of the same size and I have too many of them that look the same.


BTW: where are you based in the EU?


----------



## agoston.berko (May 12, 2011)

i'm from Hungary

Thank you very much Kilovolt... you helped me a lot 
I will order the Klarus Mi X6... the design is more appealing also to me ! i like slim EDC's


----------



## HKJ (May 12, 2011)

agoston.berko said:


> I will order the Klarus Mi X6... the design is more appealing also to me ! i like slim EDC's



What might also be important is if you like low/medium/high or medium/low/high/strobe sequence.


----------



## HIDblue (May 12, 2011)

I know Klarus does not recommend it, but out of curiosity, has anyone tried using a 10440 in their Mi-X6?


----------



## Lightman2 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like someone else here has been considering Klarus like me. Nice to see one's opinion who owns both the Revo and the Klarus ...... hmmmm decisions decisions. Thanks


----------



## HKJ (May 12, 2011)

Lightman2 said:


> Looks like someone else here has been considering Klarus like me. Nice to see one's opinion who owns both the Revo and the Klarus ...... hmmmm decisions decisions. Thanks


 
I could not really reach a decision and got them all:










Klarus are nice light, maybe because they are rather heavy inspired from the ReVO.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 13, 2011)

HKJ said:


> What might also be important is if you like low/medium/high or medium/low/high/strobe sequence.


Exactly... I think that would be one of the first thing to decide for most people. I have a Revo SS, it's nice, I'll get the Mi-X6 very soon. I like ML-H sequence best, but like how Strobe is hidden on Revo. I don't know who's making the Revo for 4-Sevens, but it's clear that it comes from the same place as the Klarus lights (I don't think it's a design ripoff).


----------



## Kilovolt (May 13, 2011)

In presenting the new brand a few months ago the Klarus people said that they had been making flashlights for others for some time and they wanted also to be present on the market directly. 
In fact Revo and Mi10 are so similar that once I had mixed heads and bodies out of curiosity I was no longer able to tell which was which so that I had to go and look at the site pictures to put the right head on the right body.

As to level sequence, personally I hate EDC lights that come on too strong but this is not applicable to very small keychain types that are used quite occasionally to find a key hole or a fallen thing. I find that the initial low level of the Revo is useless in 90% of these cases and I surely prefer a medium level at switch-on.


----------



## agoston.berko (May 13, 2011)

i ordered Klarus Mi-X6. i hope next week it will arrive.
i'm looking for a nice and SMALL pull-reel (or something like that) - like that i can search for keyholes (keep distance from keychain) 
anybody has an idea ? 




stainless steel would be a perfect match for the keys and the Klarus ... 
where to buy that accessory ?


----------



## Lightman2 (May 13, 2011)

Whats your favourite HKJ?


HKJ said:


> I could not really reach a decision and got them all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HKJ (May 14, 2011)

Lightman2 said:


> Whats your favourite HKJ?


 
For key chain duty I prefer a medium first light and I also prefer to stay with the more common battery sites, this makes the MiX6 my favourite. 
All the lights has some strong points, depending on what you prefer:
ReVO, Mi10: Knurling for a better grip.
MiX5: Small size, much better for a small key chain.
ReVO: Warmer led for better outdoor color rendering (That was a limited run).
ReVO, Mi10, Preon: Low/medium/high sequence.
MiX5, MiX6: Medium/low/high/strobe sequence. 
ReVO, Preon, Mi10, MiX6: Uses a common AAA battery.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks HKJ may have another look at this light as it is now a toss up between a Preon1 , Revo or Mi-X6.


----------



## apurva (May 15, 2011)

4sevens claim that the revo is "the world’s first mass-produced, “smart” multi-level and current-regulated, single-AAA flashlight" 

I don't know about the others but the fact that its current regulated would be an advantage over the others. Essentially giving a consistent and predictable output across the battery life.


----------



## HKJ (May 15, 2011)

apurva said:


> 4sevens claim that the revo is "the world’s first mass-produced, “smart” multi-level and current-regulated, single-AAA flashlight"
> 
> I don't know about the others but the fact that its current regulated would be an advantage over the others. Essentially giving a consistent and predictable output across the battery life.


 
The ReVO, Klarus Mi10 and Klarus MiX6 and probably also MiX5, uses basically the same driver.


----------



## Bass (May 15, 2011)

They will be made by the same OEM. Check the pictures, the heads are identical - just longer threading on the MiX6, that's it. The fact that the 4Sevens ReVo, Klarus MiX6 and Mi10 / MiX5 use the same driver confirms this.


----------



## agoston.berko (May 17, 2011)

Klarus Mi X6 arrived - I'm very happy. 
why is that i can't post my jpeg's ?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 17, 2011)

Enjoy your new light! 

As to posting pictures, have a look at this thread.


----------



## agoston.berko (May 17, 2011)

http://img88.imageshack.us/g/sany0006j.jpg/

http://img88.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=sany0006j.jpg


and how to put the pictures not to have click on the links ? only post pics directly in the forums !?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 17, 2011)

I have both the Klarus MI X6 and the Preon Revo and although the Revo is a shade brighter on high, the Klarus is a better UI in my opinion - med, low, high is better for my uses with a light of this size. 

But I have to say I probably don't need both, as they are nearly identical.


----------



## agoston.berko (May 20, 2011)

My Klarus MiX6 is INSANE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
10/10 points


----------



## acrosteve (Jul 3, 2011)

> I'm glad I chose the Klarus. This is an outstanding little light!


I agree, great little light. How in the heck do they get this much light from a AAA??



Kilovolt said:


> Sorry I do not use Eneloop cells because I tend to favor lithium primaries, they keep their charge for much more time and besides a very small light tends to be used sparingly so cost is not an issue. I can't see anybody walking their dog with a 1 x AAA flashlight in their hands.


 

If all you needed was the light(not a weapon) to walk your dog, this would be fine. It will light up my barn 150' from my house. I think this light is perfectly adequate for an EDC. Heck, it is smaller than the pocketknife I carry. I am talking pocket carry, not waistband. So, if it is always in my pocket, that is the light I cam going to use 90% of the time.

Anybody ever do a comparison of lights based on lumens per gram, or lumens per cubic cm? You know, who packs the most light into the smallest package?




There is just one thing missing for me. I wonder if anyone makes a small rubber sleeve/tailcap that would allow for comfortable holding in my mouth or teeth?


Something every thin like heat shrink tubing, with just a little meat on the end to hold in my front teeth would be great. Anybody seen one of those around? I tuned up nothing searching here.


----------



## acrosteve (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I put some heat shrink on mine with just a little extra at the end. Not ideal, but with the light weight and small size of the light it works just fine for me. i was not using the keychain loop - just a front pocket EDC for me. Side benefit is that the light is not quite a slick as it was before.


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde (Oct 1, 2011)

*Niiice*

J: Looks like a nice light.

H: Any idea how much the Ti is?

J&H


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Niiice*

59 and change at goinggear, I think


----------



## kreisler (Dec 11, 2011)

Please could someone comment on the tint of the MiX6?
In the pictures the tint looks very very greenish on Medium and on Low.

How does this tint hold up to say the reference the iTP A3 EOS? (Everybody seems to enjoy the tint of the A3 EOS Upgraded, on all levels. Maybe that's *because* of the PWM.)

i guess that i must be lucky *not* to own it yet. for i would stop asking questions or bumping old threads if i owned all those products of interest yet. sounds logical. and then all such threads would die. without me. haha. ive seen the Klarus on extreme xmas sale, some 20 bucks off, and that's maybe my point of entry. *Next christmas* is 1.0 year ahead and i m not sure if i can/should wait that long. Till then i will have lost interest in greenish XP-G R5's LOL!


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 11, 2011)

I have purchased 4 Mi X6 as XMas gifts for relatives so at this moment I have at home 7 Mi X6. I checked them all for tint against my i3 EOS.

First of all there is not a great tint variation among the Klarus lights, they are rather similar. Their minimum level is much lower than the one of the i3 so I compared medium with medium: the tint of the Klarus is definitely tending towards green while the EOS has a warmish yellow, something like the sunshine. I might add that if the new Olight's were not so prone to mode skipping they would be really excellent small lights. I have all three of them and I seldom use them.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 11, 2011)

Kilovolt said:


> definitely tending towards green


So you admit that there *is* an unequivocal tendency to greenish tint (in Med-Mode, and Low-Mode) .. That was to expected, actually. If i take the 20 bucks discount into account than the greenish tint should not be a deal breaker, thanks Kilovolt for the info! 

7 Mix6's?, congrats!! I'd rather give my folks some chin*se XxxFire or Firexxx AAA lights as gifts and keep the premium flashaholic stuff to myself. No doubt that new brands such as Klarus and Sunawayman are brands for flashaholics (Gold? Ti²? Limited Editions?? Oh please, gimme a break lol!) and cant be appreciated by _my _ ignorant folks (hey, no offense harhar!) who still think that Maclights are top of the pops. Of course there are much more expensive mini lights (customized titanium lights, small production output) such as the rare Lummi .. but no way i am going beyond the 50$ mark for a 1x AAA light cheapo me ha!


----------



## emu124 (Dec 11, 2011)

HIDblue said:


> I know Klarus does not recommend it, but out of curiosity, has anyone tried using a 10440 in their Mi-X6?



+1

Nobody tried the 10440's ?:devil:


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 11, 2011)

@ Kreisler:

I have a number of small lights that do no have a real spring for the negative of the battery but I never experienced a problem because I stop serrating the head as soon as the light comes on. I suspect that overtightening of the head is the cause of the reported problems.


@ Emu124:

I have made a point of always following the manufacturer recommendations so I use 10440's only in those lights where they are approved like some Lumapower or LiteFlux products but never on Fenix or Klarus lights.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks, good info. yeah, overtightening the head, poor alloy quality of the pseudo-spring, and overuse are the obvious source of the reported problem.

Klarus didnt publish the official specification of the driver voltage. People use Li-Ions on 4Sevens Preon, Fenix LD10 and iTP A3 EOS to some stunning effect well knowing that the voltage itself isnt harmful to the driver (board, circuit, LED emitter) but the emitted heat only. So they run their lamps in Med-mode with Li-Ions and no harm is done. The Klarus starts with Med-mode (M-L-H-Strobe) which would be perfect for LiIon use.

Maybe it's time to contact the manufacturer. hehe.


----------



## emu124 (Dec 11, 2011)

I use 10440's in my A3 EOS and Preon for an extra :wow:


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 11, 2011)

The instruction sheet of the Mi X6 says:

#battery: 1 x AAA (Alkaline, NiMH). 10440 use is not recommended.


For me that's more than enough.


BTW you find the same statement here


----------



## kreisler (Dec 11, 2011)

20 bucks off?? i couldnt resist and have just pulled the trigger 

and 10440's are already on my way  

i will call Klarus Ch*na re the 10440 matter, stay tuna


----------



## emu124 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cool :devil:
So we will be enlightened soon


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 11, 2011)

I bet I know what they are going to answer ....


----------



## kreisler (Dec 11, 2011)

i hope their English on the phone is good enough for some clear communication


----------



## kreisler (Dec 12, 2011)

hi, i did the call (2 Ch*nese ladies were in the office, fine English) and engineer Daniel got back via email, here the summarized transcript:


> << what would happen if the MiX6 was powered by a 10440 cell and immersed in ice-cold water. Clearly, what
> are the voltage specs on the driver?, i.e. what is the operating voltage range? If the torch is cooled well, would 1 minute of High-mode with a 10440 cell fry the driver (circuit, board)? :huh:
> 
> >> *Thanks for your call. • Do not use lithium (Li-ion 10440) rechargeable batteries as they could damage the light. It is told in X6 SS instruction sheet. Your working voltage has already exceeded the rated voltage, so I think you will probably damage the driver within half an hour. Don't try with 10440 battery. You can use Ni-MH Battery.*
> ...



This was clear enough by Daniel. iTP A3 and Preon seem to survive the high voltage (as long as you control the hot temperature) whereas the official operating voltage range for the Klarus (and for the Lumintop Worm) is max. 1.8V.
Please note that the official operating voltage range for the Preon Revo was 1.5V too, so there's no surprise.

Klarus, Revo, Worm : Don't use 10440's!! :shakehead


----------



## jamjam (Dec 12, 2011)

kreisler said:


> hi, i did the call (2 Ch*nese ladies were in the office, fine English) and engineer Daniel got back via email, here the summarized transcript:
> 
> This was clear enough by Daniel. iTP A3 and Preon seem to survive the high voltage (as long as you control the hot temperature) whereas the official operating voltage range for the Klarus (and for the Lumintop Worm) is max. 1.8V.
> Please note that the official operating voltage range for the Preon Revo was 1.5V too, so there's no surprise.
> ...



I like my Mi X6 so much, the only problem is I need to loosen the head a lot so that it wont turn on in my pocket while I am sitting down, which cause some force on the head and turn it on accidently. This also happen to a lot of other twisty like E01 etc, but it never happen to my LD01 though.


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 12, 2011)

Kreisler: the fact is that the components of the circuits have a tolerance which is probably rather wide to save in their cost. It is not surprising then that some specimen can take a higher voltage than others but this is not of course the rule. This explains however why some people can use li-ions in their lights while others fry the circuit.


----------



## kreisler (Dec 12, 2011)

yup.
since my Klarus Stainless Steel and my iTP A3 Titanium are hard-to-replace items (at least at that price point, each at 30 bucks shipped) i better not experiment too much with the incoming 10440's. i will run them in the A3 (because i love bright light to wow myself haha) but definitely not in the Klarus. sorry emu124 harhar :devil:

thanks for the evaluation. cant wait to get my hands on the MiX6!! will provide some feedback once the shipment has reached me.


----------



## emu124 (Dec 12, 2011)

kreisler, thanks for the information:thumbsup: ... although it wasn't the one I was hoping for :devil:


----------

